# Encoding automatisch erkennen



## michi2 (27. Sep 2006)

Hallo,
gibt es ne Möglichkeit das Encoding einer Datei automatisch zu erkennen? So wie es z.B file, utrac oder differse Editoren tun?

Michi

PS: mit "erkennen" meine ich natürlich "erraten"!!!  :meld:


----------



## Roar (27. Sep 2006)

nein, du kannst nur raten. dazu gabs hier auch schonmal nen langen thread zu.


----------



## michi2 (27. Sep 2006)

Ja, das wis ich natürlich, und ich suche ne Möglichkeit das Encoding zuverlässig zu erraten!
Du meinst diesen hier: http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=33574&?
Hier wird nur darüber diskutiert ob es gehen kann...
Das es Möglich ist das Encoding einigermassen zuverlässig zu *erraten* zeigen ja "Tools" wie 'utrac'. Ich suche nun eine Java-implementierung davon, ich nehmen mal an das es in Java selbst keine gibt...

Kennt ihr was?


----------



## Roar (28. Sep 2006)

hm, dachte du wolltest das selber schreiben.
google findet jedenfalls ne menge, z.B. http://glaforge.free.fr/wiki/index.php?wiki=GuessEncoding http://cpdetector.sourceforge.net/index.shtml


----------



## michi2 (28. Sep 2006)

Dachte das wäre schwer zu schreiben, da schein ich mich wohl getäuscht zu haben...
Hab mal for längerer Zeit danach gesucht, aber nicht's gefunden - hatte wohl die falschen Suchwörter (und vorallem deutsche) 
Das erste Projekt ist klein und ich muss mich nicht mit jar-Dateien abquällen, das gefällt mir! Aber ich habe keine Copy-Right Lizenzen finden können, darf ich das verwenden - unter welchen vorausetzungen?
Das zweite sieht proffessionel aus, aber auch kompliziert, und ist hauptsächlich als eigene Aplicaon gedacht.

Wenn also keine all zu großen unterschiede zwischen den Projekten sind und ich es darf, werde ich das erste Projekt benützen.

Werd noch n' wenig nach weiteren projekten suchen - wer Tipps hat: posten! 

Vielen Dank,
Michi


----------

